# Silver discus?



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at a friend's place yesterday and he showed me his silver discus. I must admit the shape is a bit odd for a discus, but it sure does seem to fit in with the others 






So, I have to ask..............does anyone else have any monos living (quite happily I must add) in their discus tank 

10 points to the first person who can figure out what's wrong with this picture  - no photoshopping and the mono does live in that tank.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Um what's wrong--- Its not at your house?
More guesses please Im at a loss

Amazing blues and albinos!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

whats wrong..is monos are meant to be @#$#@$##( i wont give it away.)..and yes..of course..knowing whos tank it is...tell him to throw some africans in while hes at it. lol.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Monos are brackish when they get older, but I figured they were small enough and if he adds salts for the discus that wouldnt be it.. It must be the tank isn't at her house


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Lisa:

Yeah, April was right. That mono really shouldn't be as happy as it is in all that freshwater - usually 2 50% waterchanges PER DAY  It is growing up thinking and acting like it's a discus.....pretty much like a certain altum grew up thinking and acting like it was a discus  It's very bizarre to see it so well settled in that tank.

The only salt the tank gets is 2 tablespoons of epsom salts for the entire 240 gallons. I put more salt on my fries 

And you're right - his discus are gorgeous. Here's another quick video of them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I recognize the old man of that tank! And I remember a Mono being mentioned before. That's hilarious. The tanglewood forest gives it away too. Should have taken a video of the plecos.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I recognize the old man of that tank! And I remember a Mono being mentioned before. That's hilarious. The tanglewood forest gives it away too. Should have taken a video of the plecos.


No one would believe it  The zebras are the largest zebras I have ever seen (I had my last zebra for eight years so I know how big they get) and the colors are anything but washed out; very vivid black and white. I know I saw a gravid female zebra yesterday - I have absolutely no doubt. Yes, I'll admit it....I do dream of that tank


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

that was a very short movie.nice discus..wonder where they came from.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> that was a very short movie.nice discus..wonder where they came from.


I may be mistaken but I think he got them all as dime sized culls in a grab-bag at some auction  I think u should start branding them or a nice store tat would also do


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> that was a very short movie.nice discus..wonder where they came from.


Some store way out in Dunbar that keeps fueling the problem that us addicts have  All except for two "orphans", one from Shelley and one from IPU's display tank

The silver discus on the other hand......


----------

